# Strangest Bait/Lure and Catch



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Let's here them. What is the strangest thing you've used as bait/lure that actually caught something.


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

saw I guy catching blues on a dildo with a through wired hook...blurple of course...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

pine cone


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

LMAO!  Blues hit anything!!!

I once fashioned some aluminum foil "wings" around the shank of a 2/0 hook and caught chain pickerel up in Maine.

Then there was the time at Indian River Delaware where the blues were hitting bare bucktails - no hair, no paint, just a bare hook and lead head.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Charkbait - you sure those weren't blowfish! couldn't resist!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fishinmama said:


> Charkbait - you sure those weren't blowfish! couldn't resist!


mama!

:redface: 
.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Strange*

Bluegill on bubble gum. We ran out of worms and used little pieces of bubble gum. 

20+ pound carp on a hotdog weenie. When I was young we would walk down to a local farm pond after school everyday. There were big catfish in the pond and we caught them on big hunks of uncooked hotdogs. We caught a carp on the hot dog. I had never saw a carp before and was afraid to pick it up. We left it in the water and wiggled the hook out of its mouth and let it swim off. I told my dad about it and he said it was a carp and it was harmless.

Darin


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

fishinmama said:


> Charkbait - you sure those weren't blowfish! couldn't resist!


:redface:


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

Landed a rainbow trout on a cigarette butt once.


he was not very big, I guess Philip Morris is even getting to the fish early these days.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

outfishin28 said:


> Landed a rainbow trout on a cigarette butt once.
> 
> 
> he was not very big, I guess Philip Morris is even getting to the fish early these days.


Next try 3 butts on the hook. You might catch a _chain smoking_ pickeral


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

kingfish said:


> pine cone


You beat me to it!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Man Cyg, that was BAAAAAD!!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Man Cyg, that was BAAAAAD!!!!




My strangest thing is not that strange but at the time it was pretty neat. I was on a charter boat out of Crisfield (Lady Anna 2 captained by now retired John Enberg) and it was a few hours before dusk. We had already had a successful day of croakers and trout (this was about 1995). We stopped off at the 'hook of the bar' right near Janes Island lighthouse and the puppy hole. The tide change kicked in gear and he put us on top of an immense cloud of croaker. We started the trip with a flat of bloods plus some squid and the captain gave us about 6 dozen soft shells left over from the previous days trip. We went through all the bait and they just would not stop biting. Once we ran out of bait it was whatever you could through on the hook. Since I never waste food from my lunch (I was a bit more stocky back then  all I had was a bare hook. I tried to rub it in blood on my bait board and double headers just kept on coming.

I think that was the day I decided I would try to retire to Crisfield


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

My oldest boy was fishing Nag's Head Pier with me at Turkey day about 8 years ago.

No one was doing anything and he got bored and went into the pier house and came back with a bag of Skittles. Fooling around he put a couple of green and yellow ones on a 2 hook rig and as soon as it hit the water he hooked up with 2 nice specks. He caught a limit on Skittles.

Needless to say, others close by went in and bought a bag.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Fish Hunter said:


> My oldest boy was fishing Nag's Head Pier with me at Turkey day about 8 years ago.
> 
> No one was doing anything and he got bored and went into the pier house and came back with a bag of Skittles. Fooling around he put a couple of green and yellow ones on a 2 hook rig and as soon as it hit the water he hooked up with 2 nice specks. He caught a limit on Skittles.
> 
> Needless to say, others close by went in and bought a bag.


I guess you can say those speckies have a _weak_ness for sweets ehh ?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

where you coming up with these puns today cyg - they're pretty bad, but pretty good too!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Wierdest for me was one night at Tybee I ran out of cut mullet, squid, shrimp, you name it, I was out and the pesky sharpnose sharks were biting like crazy. They were goodsized ones too. Since I was out of bait, I took a piece of fried chicken and put it on the hook. As soon as it hit bottom, I was hooked up.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Next try 3 butts on the hook. You might catch a _chain smoking_ pickeral



Nice one. Did you mean "_two chained smoked pictures (sic pickerals)_"?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I guess you can say those speckies have a _weak_ness for sweets ehh ?


....and the "pun"ishment continues......


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> ....and the "pun"ishment continues......


you punny guy you ...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

fishinmama said:


> Charkbait - you sure those weren't blowfish! couldn't resist!


HAHAHAHAH!!!! That's funny.

I used to make rope lures to catch houndfish and gar. Not really strange, but different. There was no hook, and the fish got tangled in the rope with their teeth. Beyond that, I've caught bluegills on all sort of things, even a sunflower seed shell.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

basstardo - i'm thinking it must have either been big bluefish or a small d***o -- neither of em are good for much, if ya ask me!


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I was fishing the Potomac for catfish and when I caught one I decied to clean it on the spot and inside it's stomach found a small snaping turtle, does that count.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

fishinmama said:


> basstardo - i'm thinking it must have either been big bluefish or a small d***o -- neither of em are good for much, if ya ask me!


nuh uh... Big bluefish are good for fish cakes


----------



## Charkbait (Oct 15, 2007)

courtesy of saltybugger


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Charkbait said:


> courtesy of saltybugger


Now that's a big uh....... bluefish. :redface:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

My question is why does the guy have it one the first place.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I thought everyone's lure is normally that big. Guess I got lucky opcorn:


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

bwahaha!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> I thought everyone's lure is normally that big. Guess I got lucky opcorn:


It just looks bigger with the teasers and the 'jewelry' on it.   

This of course is from second hand information .... Fishbait told me


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Okay, so there was ONE time I asked him to come over and measure my rod. As you now know, it's definitely a 2 person job  LOL Ahhhh, man, I'm losing it today!!!!! ARGGHHHHH!!!


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

hmmm... must be cabin fever


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Okay, so there was ONE time I asked him to come over and measure my rod. As you now know, it's definitely a 2 person job  LOL Ahhhh, man, I'm losing it today!!!!! ARGGHHHHH!!!


I have to admit we really have gotten a lot of _mileage_  out of that whole 'measuring' episode haven't we.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm soooo tempted to put up a pic of Fingers taking some uh...... measurements.....  Fingers, how much hush money would you pay me to keep the pic off the board?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dude, _I'll_ pay you keep that off the board.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I'm soooo tempted to put up a pic of Fingers taking some uh...... measurements.....  Fingers, how much hush money would you pay me to keep the pic off the board?


Totally unprofessional!!! I'll never do business with you again!!! That was unnecessary if not totally unnecessary!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Totally unprofessional!!! I'll never do business with you again!!! That was unnecessary if not totally unnecessary!!!


OK, does that mean $5?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

well, that certainly is a big....er....plug!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

fishinmama said:


> well, that certainly is a big....er....plug!



Good golly there mama.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Cabin Fever!*

Must be Brutal! These 65-70 temp's ain't too bad Down South. Weenie's ! Catfish Luv EM'.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

squalus said:


> hmmm... must be cabin fever


sounds more like rainbow flag fever around here..


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

spot on frenchfries...15 yrars old and had been fishing for 12 hours or so...ran out of bait and had money for food or, so I got a burger and fries...the fries helped me put 3 nice flatties in the cooler...


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

nothing crazy for bait...but i used to use army men for a bobber when i was REALLY young, in a creek near my house.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> sounds more like rainbow flag fever around here..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

My mom's favorite priest went fishing with us once and used a car key for a sinker.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

emanuel said:


> My mom's favorite priest went fishing with us once and used a car key for a sinker.


i did that once on the way back through the keys, lost em all except the ignition, including the trunk key


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

last time i checked they didnt sell those at bass pro???!!! 

a plastic spoon with a treble hook and a 1oz weight tied to a whole on the top, painted the bottom half red
have landed many snook on this:fishing:


----------



## chumrunner (Nov 6, 2007)

Was I the only kid who used to make my creepy crawlers with hooks in them? 

The grasshopper shaped ones worked pretty well for bluegill.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

ddratler said:


> last time i checked they didnt sell those at bass pro???!!!


Only when they drop the "B" from their name!!!


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

A Wege Pretzel hooked on an 1/8 ounce Mepp's trout spinner produced a four pound Largemouth for me........ Sometimes I wonder why I don't use gummi worms and goldfish pellets....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

After reading this thread, I am definitely not going "skinny dipping" in the ocean.....

Robert


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I saw a kid catching snappers using gummy bears I asked him why was he using them he said he was eating them and when he accidently dropped them in the water they he saw them attack them


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> After reading this thread, I am definitely not going "skinny dipping" in the ocean.....
> 
> Robert



I'm with that, stay shoreside as those bluefishers are showing their colors.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

fingersandclaws said:


> I thought everyone's lure is normally that big. Guess I got lucky opcorn:


Lucky, or just "cocky?"


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

saltandsand said:


> I'm with that, stay shoreside as those bluefishers are* .showing their color*


yep, and that color is purple..


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

funny, that doesn't look like a "buzz" bait....

seriously tho, why would anyone even think of using something like that as a fishing lure?


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

just dic*in' around??


----------



## paulyseggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Down in the keys I caught schoolie dolphin on Crunchy Cheetos.


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

I caught 5ft snake with live white perch in Potomac River Spring 07. Plenty of snakes around the river during spring time.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

R3d said:


> I caught 5ft snake with live white perch in Potomac River Spring 07. Plenty of snakes around the river during spring time.


Oh man reminds me of three. 

Caught a huge snapping turtle on a trout on a stringer, darn thing had a head bigger than a football. Pulled the trout out of his mouth, he went around the side of a rock and climbed up to get the trout on the land. I gave it to him and left that spot.

Fishing off the pier in Lewis, Del as a child and caught a seagull. One heck of a three dimensional fight but no fun getting the hook out of its bill.

Was in a small creek fishing for little dinkers with my son when he was young. We were putting them in a bucket. Went to put one in and it hit the lip of the bucket, bounced once on the ground and a very active copperhead jumped out, grabbed the fish, curled around it and startled the heck out of me. My son was so stunned and could not move, picked him up and jumped up on the bank.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

I once caught a 25 inch carp on a jitterbug...
Swore it was a bass by the way it streaked to the lure and engulfed it.. but to my suprise a common carp  still cool though never caught a carp on a lure


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

I was trolling for striper in the river with 1oz. rattletrap. I got snagged on a stump, backed up to it and used a lure retriever to get my rattletrap. As I was bringing it up I felt a hit and continued to hand line in a 21" striper and landed him..It was not a strange lure but strange the way it happen...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

PEEWEE said:


> I was trolling for striper in the river with 1oz. rattletrap. I got snagged on a stump, backed up to it and used a lure retriever to get my rattletrap. As I was bringing it up I felt a hit and continued to hand line in a 21" striper and landed him..It was not a strange lure but strange the way it happen...


That is pretty cool! I like it when things like that happen.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

fishing a little lake in carolina...snug harbor...I was young and the guy across the way left a flyrod on the bank...so I tried it and caught some nice gills...bought me one a few weeks later and a rubber boat to fish it...I was always seeing pops across the lake...flipping under a bunch of overhanging blackberry bushes, I had 2-3 nice big gills when I got a "monster"...fought like crazy, but turned out to be a cottonmouth...scared the crap outta me...dang, I miss that place...


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Red Snaps


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

Also got a 3.45oz LM bass on gummy worms. Central park.. And another time i got a carp about21" on the senko.wacky style.in yhe lip.!


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Casting for spanish caught a Loon on a sting silver. He was under water when he hit it. released un harmed.
small leather back turtle on shrimp.

Bailer dolphin on bits of the box squid comes in.

Red wood plug the size of a beer can with no hook. In a bluefish blitz they would latch on and wouldnt give it up! lots of fun.

I wanna try a live hampster on Musky but the wife would leave if she found out.

caught a cotton mouth on minnow 

Bass on a chicken liver an a catfish on a spinner within 10 minutes of each other. Some days you can take everything you know about fishing and throw it out the window...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*me too*

I also caught a catfish on a spinnerbait one night .... and had a Musky try to take a bass off a stringer hanging over the boat


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

In the mid 70s, at the OLD Matapeake pier, in the late fall, I watched a guy put a hook under the pier with a smallpiece of spot in the rocks above the water and he caught a rat. Got the rat up, and off the hook, and killed it. That hole rat was tied onto a6/0 long shanked hook, and thrown off the point of the pier at nite, and about 20 minutes later, a bluefish of about 14 pounds was on that pier. We used to hear the rats under the pier, when we nite fished. This is one that I have never ever forgotten and really ranks up there.

Next, do you want to hear how the confederate ghost, down at the lighthouse at Point Lookout helped us catch a _________..

The fossil hunter-Steve


----------

